# WTB grips...



## BWbiker (Nov 12, 2014)

I can't get the pic I have to load but i can e-mail you one if you reply to my e-mail: fatire53@yahoo.com
i am looking for user or better condition black pointed grips like used on 40-41 Firestones. They look similar to Elgin grips but harder material, not rubber. Please replybt e-mail. Thanks!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 12, 2014)

BWbiker said:


> I can't get the pic I have to load but i can e-mail you one if you reply to my e-mail: fatire53@yahoo.com
> i am looking for user or better condition black pointed grips like used on 40-41 Firestones. They look similar to Elgin grips but harder material, not rubber. Please replybt e-mail. Thanks!




are they the multi-colored plastic? just wundr'n...


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 12, 2014)

Not a great pic but like these...Right?


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 12, 2014)

*Here is what he is looking for*


----------



## slick (Nov 12, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> View attachment 178946




Those are on my 41 Firestone blister tank. Everyone i have asked have never seen another pair of them,nor do they know what manufacturer made them. They are very thin and extremely hard. Im assuming they are original to the bike.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 12, 2014)

slick said:


> Those are on my 41 Firestone blister tank. Everyone i have asked have never seen another pair of them,nor do they know what manufacturer made them. They are very thin and extremely hard. Im assuming they are original to the bike.




Being in the Outboard hobby, I have seen many of these, only in marbled red tones. They were used on 40's-50's Neptunes among others. Note..... when stored for long periods, the may give off a strong odor similar to "toe jam" (no, really!)


----------



## catfish (Nov 12, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Being in the Outboard hobby, I have seen many of these, only in marbled red tones. They were used on 30's-40's Neptunes among others. Note..... when stored for long periods, the may give off a strong odor similar to "toe jam" (no, really!)




They also look like the grips used on the Columbia WWII military bicycle.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 12, 2014)

catfish said:


> They also look like the grips used on the Columbia WWII military bicycle.




that's them! just spray black with Vinyl auto trim paint.....


----------



## BWbiker (Nov 12, 2014)

*Grips*



bikesnbuses said:


> Not a great pic but like these...Right?



can't tell from the pic, would have bumps on the bottom and be plastic if they were the same.


----------



## RandomParts (Nov 12, 2014)

*Grips*

My daughter's original 1936 Snyder built bike has identical grips in blue.  Extremely hard.



slick said:


> Those are on my 41 Firestone blister tank. Everyone i have asked have never seen another pair of them,nor do they know what manufacturer made them. They are very thin and extremely hard. Im assuming they are original to the bike.


----------



## Crazy8 (Nov 12, 2014)

My wife loves those!    


Oooopsss..  Wrong website.


----------



## slick (Nov 12, 2014)

catfish said:


> They also look like the grips used on the Columbia WWII military bicycle.




Yup. Those are the grips right there. How much for a pair?


----------



## catfish (Nov 12, 2014)

slick said:


> Yup. Those are the grips right there. How much for a pair?




These are long gone..... Years ago.


----------



## BWbiker (Nov 13, 2014)

*Grips....found*



BWbiker said:


> I can't get the pic I have to load but i can e-mail you one if you reply to my e-mail: fatire53@yahoo.com
> i am looking for user or better condition black pointed grips like used on 40-41 Firestones. They look similar to Elgin grips but harder material, not rubber. Please replybt e-mail. Thanks!



Thank you to all of you that responded. Its amazing sometimes how another guys comments lead to a find. I have been involved with antique outboards for 23 years and the comments about engine builders makes sense, I have seen coke bottle and CWC style grips used on outboard tillers and they were old grips. As to Bri's question- yes in this case the grips Firestone used were black as pictured on the 41 Chris posted. Catfish was right on about the military grips being the same but drab green. I did find an NOS set in black and they are on the way! A little shelf ware but the bike is OG paint with lots of patina. Pics soon, thanks you for the replies!


----------



## bricycle (Nov 13, 2014)

BWbiker said:


> Thank you to all of you that responded. Its amazing sometimes how another guys comments lead to a find. I have been involved with antique outboards for 23 years and the comments about engine builders makes sense, I have seen coke bottle and CWC style grips used on outboard tillers and they were old grips. As to Bri's question- yes in this case the grips Firestone used were black as pictured on the 41 Chris posted. Catfish was right on about the military grips being the same but drab green. I did find an NOS set in black and they are on the way! A little shelf ware but the bike is OG paint with lots of patina. Pics soon, thanks you for the replies!




I like happy endings....


----------



## catfish (Nov 13, 2014)

BWbiker said:


> Thank you to all of you that responded. Its amazing sometimes how another guys comments lead to a find. I have been involved with antique outboards for 23 years and the comments about engine builders makes sense, I have seen coke bottle and CWC style grips used on outboard tillers and they were old grips. As to Bri's question- yes in this case the grips Firestone used were black as pictured on the 41 Chris posted. Catfish was right on about the military grips being the same but drab green. I did find an NOS set in black and they are on the way! A little shelf ware but the bike is OG paint with lots of patina. Pics soon, thanks you for the replies!




Happy to help! That's what the CABE is all about.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Nov 13, 2014)

bricycle said:


> I like happy endings....




That will cost you $60 bucks in my neighborhood. Or so I've been told.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 13, 2014)

Bri-In-RI said:


> That will cost you $60 bucks in my neighborhood. Or so I've been told.




Yeah,$40 + $20 is about the going rate around here too


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 13, 2014)

bricycle said:


> I like happy endings....



haha....ha


----------



## BWbiker (Nov 13, 2014)

*Grips happy ending....*



bricycle said:


> I like happy endings....



Here's a happy ending for those in need  The fellow who supplied me with NOS grips is working on reproducing them in black. When available I'll make sure he posts on the Cabe.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 13, 2014)

BWbiker said:


> Here's a happy ending for those in need  The fellow who supplied me with NOS grips is working on reproducing them in black. When available I'll make sure he posts on the Cabe.




I have an Iver-Johnson grip I'd loan someone to copy....never hear back from the last person I approached about it...???
This is similar to the mid-late 30's Elgin basic grip, but says Iver Johnson....
-can be seen in basket-


----------



## catfish (Nov 13, 2014)

bricycle said:


> I have an Iver-Johnson grip I'd loan someone to copy....never hear back from the last person I approached about it...???
> This is similar to the mid-late 30's Elgin basic grip, but says Iver Johnson....
> -can be seen in basket-




That would be cool!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 13, 2014)

I have a set in the red plastic. They are indeed 1940s era and made of a thinner, harder plastic than most bicycle grips.


----------

